# orientation, day after christmas



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all, 
video of bees out today having a great time in the sun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myaG3113P38


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Nice vid. Only got up to 50F here in S. Alabama today so flights were minimal. Still, a few Bees managed to find pollen. Couple days ago it got to 62F and they were finding quite a bit.


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

thats so cool,I wish it was like in Toledo


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Oooooh! ,..music to my ears [and eyes],..thanks. You could see the two bees with their Nasonov glands up; abdomens more erect than when simply fanning. Just curious, it sounds like a crow in the background but what's the other bird that is singing? Reminds me to watch a video I took from last summer that I forgot to play.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Great Vid


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

hi,
thanks for watching my video, we haven't seen so many out in about a month, it's been wet and cold (well cold for here  )



> but what's the other bird that is singing?


I'm afraid I'm not much of a birder, so I have no idea.
Mostly wrens, finches, chickadees and sparrows around the back yard so maybe one of them.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

In our part of the Pacific Northwest -- the Portland, Oregon area -- it was around 40-45 yesterday and I had orientation flights at many of my Warre hives as well. I was in another part of the yard and a bee landed on my face, making me wonder what on earth the bee was doing...until I looked over and saw the clouds of bees hovering in front of each hive.  They certainly took advantage of a brisk, sunny December day!

Matt


----------

